
Want to Become a Super Thinker? Read These Thought-Provoking Books - yarapavan
https://medium.com/personal-growth/want-to-become-a-super-thinker-read-these-thought-provoking-books-c86cd08a18c4
======
dhamma999
Any hn recommendations from this list?

